# PM G5 problème d'installation a partir du lecteur DVD



## Peka (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, Problème avec un PM G5 2X2GHZ, à la suite d'un remplacement de HD, il est impossible de lire un DVD? J'introduit  dans le lecteur Mac OS 10.5, il démarre puis se fige sur la pomme, pas de roue du temps, rien ! Je change de lecteur optique idem, idem itou avec un lecteur externe . Que se  passe-t-il pour que la lecture du DVD s'arrête net ? 
 Péka.


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Cela m'évoque une histoire de "chaînage" sur le bus d'E/S. Une histoire de cavalier à mettre/déplacer/enlever...
Juste une piste de recherche&#8230;


----------



## Peka (22 Avril 2012)

Je ne vois pas ce que je peux modifier comme cavalier et où ?


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2012)

Souvenirs...
Mais l'adresse sur le bus est définie "quelque part".
Si ce n'est pas en dur c'est peut-être en "soft"...

Mais souvenirs... et pas d'affirmation! Il me semble avoir bidouillé ça sur mon G3 parti à la casse.

En cherchant... Maître-esclave...
http://www.materiel-informatique.be/esclave.php

C'est ce à quoi je pensais. Mais ce n'est peut-être pas "utile".


----------



## Peka (22 Avril 2012)

Non, le mal ne vient pas du cavalier du lecteur, il est en position master, qu'il soit en slave cela ne changera rien. Merci quand même de vous y intéresser.


----------



## Invité (23 Avril 2012)

as-tu déjà pu booter une machine avec CE Dvd ?


----------



## Peka (24 Avril 2012)

oui, sans problème !


----------



## gmaa (24 Avril 2012)

Et modifier l'ordre des nappes. Ou les "croiser" (inverser)?


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2012)

Le lecteur externe en Usb ou Firewire ?


----------



## Peka (24 Avril 2012)

Il n'y a qu'un lecteur dans le G5, une seule possibilité sur la nappe . 
J'ai testé l'installation avec un lecteur externe firewire.


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2012)

Alors à priori le problème ne vient ni du Dvd ni du lecteur. C'est assez bizarre.
T'as essayé de changer l'emplacement du disque dur sur un autre connecteur dans le G5 ?
Il m'est arrivé de ne pas pouvoir installer un système sur un bus alors que ça fonctionnait sur un autre. 
Bon, c'était pas la même chose puisque l'ordi ne coupait pas, mais ça ne coûte pas cher d'essayer


----------



## Peka (24 Avril 2012)

J'ai essayé avec et sans HD, c'est pareil, j'ai tenté de réinitialiser la Pram, mais la commande clavier (alt+cmd+p+r) ne fonctionne pas ! rien ne se passe !Problème de carte mère ?


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2012)

T'as un autre PPC pour installer en mode "target" ?


----------



## Peka (24 Avril 2012)

Oui, PM G4, eMac,Tournesol, mais il faudrait un HD dans mon PM G5 ? Je vais tenter d'installer OS 10.5 sur le HD en externe avec mon Imac, et l'installer ensuite dans le PM G5 ? cela marchera t-il?


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2012)

Oui tu peux faire ça, c'est pareil que si tu le fais en mode "target"
Du moment que tu utilise un Mac PPC de bureau, il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis.
Tu fais les MaJ depuis le G5 par contre


----------



## Peka (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, me re voilà, tout ce que j'ai entrepris jusqu'ici à échoué ! J'arrête pour le moment j'ai du boulot, je reviendrai plus tard, je vous remercie tous de votre aide. 
A+ Peka


----------



## Peka (10 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, c'est encore moi, "rien ne vas plus"! plus rien pas "bong" rien, juste un petit souffle!
Comment distinguer la panne carte mère de celle des processeurs ?
Bien à vous


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2012)

Peut être déjà tester l'alim ?


----------



## Peka (11 Mai 2012)

Non, le led  témoin s'allume i et ensuite RIEN!


----------

